# Uber and Lyft are not forcing you to drive!



## FulltimeUberDriver (May 9, 2019)

If you don’t like the pay, quit. It’s your choice. We all make choices every day that affect our lives whether good or bad, but at the end of the day it’s your choice. So stop complaining and make the change that makes sense for you.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

FulltimeUberDriver said:


> If you don't like the pay, quit. It's your choice. We all make choices every day that affect our lives whether good or bad, but at the end of the day it's your choice. So stop complaining and make the change that makes sense for you.


I would agree with you except for the fact that Uber conned many drivers into ride-share, then cut rates to poverty level for drivers while giving themselves multi million dollar salaries.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

FulltimeUberDriver said:


> If you don't like the pay, quit. It's your choice. We all make choices every day that affect our lives whether good or bad, but at the end of the day it's your choice. So stop complaining and make the change that makes sense for you.


It's not that simple. They bait and switch you. And some could quit after the switch like you claim, but some go out and finance cars and such then get trapped.


----------



## FulltimeUberDriver (May 9, 2019)

I was and have been part of those cuts for 4 yrs. I simply adjust and move on. If you were the business owner and your contractors complained they weren't making enough money, what would you tell them?

90% of Americans finances cars. We have to change our mindset. By no means do I agree with U/L shady dealings, but we have to stop blaming others for our failures.



peteyvavs said:


> I would agree with you except for the fact that Uber conned many drivers into ride-share, then cut rates to poverty level for drivers while giving themselves multi million dollar salaries.


We've all been working for companies that make millions and billions way before Uber, Lyft were created. Did we complain then? No. We put out our resumes and found a better paying job that suits us right?


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

OP smells of paid shill. 

Hey guys no one ask for a living wage while the corporate overlords take their private jets to get dessert in Italy.

Dumb thread.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Another "*New Member"....*


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

FulltimeUberDriver said:


> If you don't like the pay, quit. It's your choice. We all make choices every day that affect our lives whether good or bad, but at the end of the day it's your choice. So stop complaining and make the change that makes sense for you.


I seriously "suspect" many FT Uber drivers are Lazy with no employment options. They're stuck and Uber knows it. Uber comfortable with kicking drivers around cause drivers have no recourse

Also

SERIOUSLY: Most FT drivers Have NOT Managed Their EXPECTATIONS
of a ?Low Skill Low Wage? Gig

It's a crap gig. No More No Less ???


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

FulltimeUberDriver said:


> I was and have been part of those cuts for 4 yrs. I simply adjust and move on. If you were the business owner and your contractors complained they weren't making enough money, what would you tell them?
> 
> 90% of Americans finances cars. We have to change our mindset. By no means do I agree with U/L shady dealings, but we have to stop blaming others for our failures.
> 
> ...


Show us something that proves you have been part of the Uber pay cuts for 4 years or it isn't true.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

We have no one to blame but ourselves. Everything Uber has done to reduce our pay was "based on our feedback". I guess I'm the only one asking them to increase our rates.


----------



## FulltimeUberDriver (May 9, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Show us something that proves you have been part of the Uber pay cuts for 4 years or it isn't true.


Coming up on 4 yrs in June!



RabbleRouser said:


> ?It's an entitlement expectation sickness ?
> 
> Many low skill workers in many industries feel entitled throughout the world
> Entitled to higher wages With0ut credentials, experience, education nor qualifications.
> ...


Nope. Actually I spent 18yrs in Information Technology and after my last IT contract I made a choice to drive full-time. I took my resume off all the job boards, deleted my LinkedIn account and told myself I will drive full-time until I figure out my next move. I've met engineers, dev ops guys, AWS people who drive Uber too. Lol. Too funny


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

FulltimeUberDriver said:


> Coming up on 4 yrs in June!
> 
> 
> Nope. Actually I spent 18yrs in Information Technology and after my last IT contract I made a choice to drive full-time. I took my resume off all the job boards, deleted my LinkedIn account and told myself I will drive full-time until I figure out my next move. I've met engineers, dev ops guys, AWS people who drive Uber too. Lol. Too funny


In the IT field if you're over 40YO you're either ?dead, DOA or an angry Uber Driver.

You're part of the problem✅
Over the years u chauffeured Uber clients
YOU allowed Uber to lower rates and driver incentives.
YOU perpetuated Uber's indifference & abuse towards drivers to elevate

?Your reaction: u accepted the next ping?

Sad


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

FulltimeUberDriver said:


> I was and have been part of those cuts for 4 yrs. I simply adjust and move on. If you were the business owner and your contractors complained they weren't making enough money, what would you tell them?
> 
> 90% of Americans finances cars. We have to change our mindset. By no means do I agree with U/L shady dealings, but we have to stop blaming others for our failures.
> 
> ...


True, it's us, the drivers who should take care of their business. But the majority of the other companies who have made millions and billions doesn't use their workforce like a lemmon and squeeze them as much as they like, then throw them away. Rideshare business is a modern day slavery. Other companies don't fall in that category. It's a trap. We literally become an ant and the giant spider is guber and gryft.


----------



## FulltimeUberDriver (May 9, 2019)

Before you post, show us your W-2 pay stub, show us how much Uncle Sam is taking from your paycheck before you get the crumbs. I grossed 60k driving last year, paid the IRS $660, why because we can write .55 cents a mile in GA. You do the math!



RabbleRouser said:


> In the IT field if you're over 40YO you're either ?dead, DOA or an angry Uber Driver.


Not angry at at all. I drove yesterday! Strike for what! You have the wrong mindset. Most if not all people complaining are employees not business owners. I enjoy my freedom, my schedule, my family and how I manage my money!



Ubermcbc said:


> True, it's us, the drivers who should take care of their business. But the majority of the other companies who have made millions and billions doesn't use their workforce like a lemmon and squeeze them as much as they like, then throw them away. Rideshare business is a modern day slavery. Other companies don't fall in that category. It's a trap. We literally become an ant and the giant spider is guber and gryft.


I agree 100%. But don't belittle yourself, find what works for you. Don't expect anything from somebody else, do you!

Oh my bad, you're making $150k a year! Maybe you should post on a different thread. Sorry to have wasted your time.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

FulltimeUberDriver said:


> Before you post, show us your W-2 pay stub, show us how much Uncle Sam is taking from your paycheck before you get the crumbs. I grossed 60k driving last year, paid the IRS $660, why because we can write .55 cents a mile in GA. You do the math!
> 
> 
> Not angry at at all. I drove yesterday! Strike for what! You have the wrong mindset. Most if not all people complaining are employees not business owners. I enjoy my freedom, my schedule, my family and how I manage my money!
> ...


3 decades ago $60k was impressive
Today $60k plus benefits, vacation pay ? and retirement plan is what a hotel Union nonenglish speaking maid earns.
Congrats ???
You Do the math


----------



## FulltimeUberDriver (May 9, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> 3 decades ago $60k was impressive
> Today $60k plus benefits, vacation pay ? and retirement plan is what a hotel Union nonenglish speaking maid earns.
> Congrats ???
> You Do the math


Are you salty? All Im saying is if you don't like your situation or circumstances do something else. That's it.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

FulltimeUberDriver said:


> If you don't like the pay, quit. It's your choice. We all make choices every day that affect our lives whether good or bad, but at the end of the day it's your choice. So stop complaining and make the change that makes sense for you.


Thanks for the advice.

I'll pass though.

Feel better now?



FulltimeUberDriver said:


> I was and have been part of those cuts for 4 yrs. I simply adjust and move on. If you were the business owner and your contractors complained they weren't making enough money, what would you tell them?
> 
> 90% of Americans finances cars. We have to change our mindset. By no means do I agree with U/L shady dealings, but we have to stop blaming others for our failures.
> 
> ...


Of course your example at the top is not how owners/contractors interact.

I've hired hundreds of contractors over the years (probably thousands) and I've never awarded a job to a contractor prior to a mutually agreed upon price.

Not even once.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> 3 decades ago $60k was impressive
> Today $60k plus benefits, vacation pay ? and retirement plan is what a hotel Union nonenglish speaking maid earns.
> Congrats ???
> You Do the math


Average pay in Georgia is around 35k, would be lower than that if not for Atlanta.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Average pay in Georgia is around 35k, would be lower than that if not for Atlanta.


Correct: average unskilled labor pay.
Having a driver's license doesn't constitute "skilled"


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> Correct: average unskilled labor pay.
> Having a driver's license doesn't constitute "skilled"


I'll never forget looking for an HVAC "skilled" Workman a few years ago. Good starting pay. Was amazed at how many of these "skilled" professionals had lost their drivers licenses for DUIs or failed drug test.

You were saying?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Ubermcbc said:


> True, it's us, the drivers who should take care of their business. But the majority of the other companies who have made millions and billions doesn't use their workforce like a lemmon and squeeze them as much as they like, then throw them away. Rideshare business is a modern day slavery. Other companies don't fall in that category. It's a trap. We literally become an ant and the giant spider is guber and gryft.


The majority of businesses squeeze their employees.

Some examples.

Amazon

Any airline. Get concessions from the employees on pay and benefits, then loot the companies.

Pick any coal company

Trucking. Drivers were making the equivalent of around $80,000 prior to the MCA and partial deregulation. A full time long haul driver is unlikely to make that today.

An so on


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> Correct: average unskilled labor pay.
> Having a driver's license doesn't constitute "skilled"


No average pay including all jobs.

I'm a skilled laborer and make 50k before Uber income in Georgia. I detest people like you who belittle people who you view as "inferior". As people we should uplift each other instead of tear others down.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

FulltimeUberDriver said:


> Before you post, show us your W-2 pay stub, show us how much Uncle Sam is taking from your paycheck before you get the crumbs. I grossed 60k driving last year, paid the IRS $660, why because we can write .55 cents a mile in GA. You do the math!
> 
> 
> Not angry at at all. I drove yesterday! Strike for what! You have the wrong mindset. Most if not all people complaining are employees not business owners. I enjoy my freedom, my schedule, my family and how I manage my money!
> ...


I haven't gone online since last November 2018. Much happy and relax.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> I'll never forget looking for an HVAC "skilled" Workman a few years ago. Good starting pay. Was amazed at how many of these "skilled" professionals had lost their drivers licenses for DUIs or failed drug test.
> 
> You were saying?


???
Entry level ground transportation Driver logic

Priceless


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Sweat shops dont force children to work slave labor yet its still illegal. Workers have a right to strike and customers have a right to know 90% of the fair goes to the ceos coke habbit.

Yeah a corporation treated people horribly and lost billions in their evaluation. We dont feel bad for you, you shouldve taken a business ethics class. You are clearly incompetents.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> I was saying the fact that having a drivers license is not skilled labor.
> 
> You then digressed about your abuse of alcohol and deactivation from Uber.
> Try:
> ...


The garbage man puts the trash in the truck for $15/hour. I assure you this isn't due to skill.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> I was saying the fact that having a drivers license is not skilled labor.
> 
> You then digressed about your abuse of alcohol and deactivation from Uber.
> Try:
> ...


You can't just have a drivers license. But keep it up.

To make any money at this you must have the skill of a demographics expert, a salesman and a skilled driver.

I have a professional license in another field. Just needed to pass a relatively easy test.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The garbage man puts the trash in the truck for $15/hour. I assure you this isn't due to skill.


They're called Sanitation Engineers
Uber Drivers are called : suckers

In my town:
after 5½ years, "garbage men" *salary* jumps to an average of $88,616 dollars.
Uber Drivers after 5 years get a rate reduction and eliminated incentives LOL

Sanitation Is hard dirty WORK,
not sitting in a air conditioned car all day tuning ur radio complaining you're worth more to folks who were prefer u zip it.

http://america.aljazeera.com/watch/...elshi/articles/2015/1/13/sanitation-gold.html
Society loves garbage men and, like Uber management, hate Uber drivers


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

FulltimeUberDriver said:


> Before you post, show us your W-2 pay stub, show us how much Uncle Sam is taking from your paycheck before you get the crumbs. I grossed 60k driving last year, paid the IRS $660, why because we can write .55 cents a mile in GA. You do the math!
> 
> 
> Not angry at at all. I drove yesterday! Strike for what! You have the wrong mindset. Most if not all people complaining are employees not business owners. I enjoy my freedom, my schedule, my family and how I manage my money!
> ...


How about the variables based on region?
Example: in SF Bay Area $200.000 per year is considered LOW income.
It's sometimes tough to see through eyes of others.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> ???
> Entry level ground transportation Driver logic
> 
> Priceless


Married a rich mans daughter logic.

Priceless.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah a corporation treated people horribly and lost billions in their evaluation. We dont feel bad for you, you shouldve taken a business ethics class. You are clearly incompetents


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Married a rich mans daughter logic.
> 
> Priceless.


Calm down pop

https://www.griswoldhomecare.com/blog/dealing-with-elderly-anger/


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Drizzle said:


> Yeah a corporation treated people horribly and lost billions in their evaluation. We dont feel bad for you, you shouldve taken a business ethics class. You are clearly incompetents


No one wants to see these companies fail. It's in nobody's best interest.

But they can't have it both ways either. Pay us as employees, or treat us like actual contractors.

It's really that simple.



RabbleRouser said:


> Calm down pop
> 
> https://www.griswoldhomecare.com/blog/dealing-with-elderly-anger/


Who's upset? Not me.

I'm thinking you are. Why else would you troll the board?

Nothing better to do?

Didn't think so.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

At 60 cents a mile, he'll yes! Uber and Lyft are forcing me to drive. From sunrise to sunset to pay the bills. lol


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> No one wants to see these companies fail. It's in nobody's best interest.
> 
> But they can't have it both ways either. Pay us as employees, or treat us like actual contractors.
> 
> ...





BigRedDriver said:


> No one wants to see these companies fail. It's in nobody's best interest.
> 
> But they can't have it both ways either. Pay us as employees, or treat us like actual contractors.
> 
> ...


Business ethics 101, im not an uber driver, i do not care if an unethical company who exploits labor fails. I can order a cab if i need a ride. But you have to find an ethical balance, one where your customer base can use your service and feel ok about it. The customer base is largely ignorant but with the recent press maybe the strike can enlighten them. Uber execs are mad though bc they are trolling the board pretty hard.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Drizzle said:


> Business ethics 101, im not an uber driver, i do not care if an unethical company who exploits labor fails. I can order a cab if i need a ride. But you have to find an ethical balance, one where your customer base can use your service and feel ok about it. The customer base is largely ignorant but with the recent press maybe the strike can enlighten them. Uber execs are mad though bc they are trolling the board pretty hard.


Exactly, and if they thought about it hard enough, it leads them to one thing.......

Profitability


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I would agree with you except for the fact that Uber conned many drivers into ride-share, then cut rates to poverty level for drivers while giving themselves multi million dollar salaries.


And forced you to keep driving???????? Um no.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Another "*New Member"....*


Solid reasons "*OLDER MEMBERS*" of society have been rejected.
Old ideas, Stiff necked opinions and fearful of technology


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> Solid reasons "*OLDER MEMBERS*" of society have been rejected.
> Old ideas, Stiff necked opinions and fearful of technology


Mamma said so


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

FulltimeUberDriver said:


> If you don't like the pay, quit. It's your choice. We all make choices every day that affect our lives whether good or bad, but at the end of the day it's your choice. So stop complaining and make the change that makes sense for you.


Lol. How about organize to change the situation instead? Why does that bother you?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

FulltimeUberDriver said:


> If you don't like the pay, quit. It's your choice. We all make choices every day that affect our lives whether good or bad, but at the end of the day it's your choice. So stop complaining and make the change that makes sense for you.


I'm not done yet. Read my posts and find out who reached out to Bernie and all others. Same as target IPO and thereafter. Check out tweeter campaign from all my university student recruits. 
Watch opening bell noice. Will be historic.
By the time you can sell your restricted stocks valuation won't pay your debts. 
Call it poetic justice. It's going to be your Chinese water torture watching your stock price drop while you wait to be able to cash out. I'm not done with you. Should have never bled drivers


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Uber has no reason to pay more to drivers. There is an ample supply of drivers and now with the IPO , they will start cutting rates.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Please everyone IGNORE THIS TROLL DON'T ACKNOWLEDGE HIS POSTS "SEND HIM TO IGNORE BIN.

But first read this. It will infuriate him or it :

NY Times "Why You Should Root for the Uber I.P.O. to Fail"
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/09/opinion/uber-ipo.html


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

I would create my own ride sharing service if I could but I am not rich so.

Give drivers 50% to 70% of pay during busy times. 

I am not even a driver and care.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

COMPLAIN ALL you want that is what the board is for

OP you dont have the right to tellanyone to o anything

***** complain gripe

we have alot to put up with lets get it alllllll OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

#yawn


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> I would agree with you except for the fact that Uber conned many drivers into ride-share, then cut rates to poverty level for drivers while giving themselves multi million dollar salaries.


Yes, he must not have been around for the Santander days.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

From your mouth to God's ears. If Uber's stock crashing while still has drivers, wonder how low it will go without drivers. Employees stocks worthless and everyone happy. 
"So let it be written, so let it be done"


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

That's the answer for every worker complaint lately: don't like it, quit!

People have been agitating for better working conditions for decades. There's nothing wrong with that. That's how we got the 40 hour work week, overtime, OSHA, etc. 

All drivers really want is for Uber to be an honest middleman between us and the passengers. Right now they are NOT doing that. They are cheating both the drivers and passengers.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

We are not asking for new labor laws, just enforce the laws that already exist. We have a minimum wage we have workers rights protections, we also have a corrupt govt that doesnt enforce the laws. Do your job!


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> That's the answer for every worker complaint lately: don't like it, quit!
> 
> People have been agitating for better working conditions for decades. There's nothing wrong with that. That's how we got the 40 hour work week, overtime, OSHA, etc.
> 
> All drivers really want is for Uber to be an honest middleman between us and the passengers. Right now they are NOT doing that. They are cheating both the drivers and passengers.


But we're 1099 contracted workers, not employees.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

OCUberGuy said:


> But we're 1099 contracted workers, not employees.


We are workers not employees sounds like a good way to scam people out of their rights. Uber is a scam do not do it. Dont ride it dont do it. Full time strike forever.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Why are the trolls (Uber/Lyft employees) bothered about people speaking out against Uber and Lyft?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

btone31 said:


> Why are the trolls (Uber/Lyft employees) bothered about people speaking out against Uber and Lyft?


Because the price they will pay for caviar, their next 5 homes, *****s, drugs and retirement are depending on a high stock price. They could give 2 shits about the actual workers, but need to but the brakes on the stock drop. They will defend to the death the price of a shitty stock from a shitty company. They are never going to improve the service. It would literally be better to get out of ride share completely, focus on ubereats with drone delivery. They make more money $ than the restaurants on Uber eats. They are not done exploiting everyone in their path. As recently shown with the NYC ruling, their $ buys influene. F Uber!


----------



## Jag1 (May 16, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Average pay in Georgia is around 35k, would be lower than that if not for Atlanta.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I love the Social Darwinist who claim quit if you don’t like it. Uber is Godzilla, they have trampled the Livery Industry and turned difficult jobs into impossible Gigs. If we can’t vent here then where?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I agree with many on this subject, including the fact that if you decide to do rideshare now or within the last year or so then that's on you. The rates suck and you knew it and decided to do it anyway. Most of the people on this board that are the most disgusted have been doing this for at least 3 years or so. We've seen the steady drop of rates to the point where many of us HAVE essentially stopped going out. At least I have.

I've never had to do this. I have a full time job with OT so rideshare was always more of a way to get out of the house and make a little money. Putting a ton of miles on my 3 year old car at the time was my first slap in the face to the toll this "job" takes. 

The final straw was the essential ending of any type of real surge. Consistently making $3 - $6 on nearly every ride (which do not come as often due to saturation) HAS made me (except for rare occasions) completely stop driving.


----------

